# For Elaine ..... And JoJo xx



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

After much hardwork battling technology, I"ll try not to bore you but great photography never the less...


























































































Phew time for a cuppa x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely chunky boy! Gorgeous. Fab photos!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is amazing! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I just love all these pics,he was a right little poser but half the time he wanted to sit on jims knee( the guy who took the pics) and he kept trying to give him a kiss lol. xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea it can be hard taking photos of animals and young kids. But looks like he did a good job...


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

I just love all of these photos!!!!! He is absolutely adorable lol!!! Jim (photographer) did a great job.. But he did have a fab model lol!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I want him Too cute for words!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Fourth one down is my favourite 

Love his chunky legs!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Curly wurly fun time Furgus - lovely, lovely pics.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> Fourth one down is my favourite
> 
> Love his chunky legs!


Its a pity i didnt know jim was such a fab photographer when all the pups were here,i only found out how good he was after he took pics at rewind last weekend.it wouldve been lovely to pics of all of them running around x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You are not boring us at all just making me terribly jealous, my daughter is already badgering me about getting a third!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Lovely pics of a lovely boy! At least you know Jim for next time Mandy


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning, you are so lucky. If I could find that colouring dog more local I would be having another addition lol. Enjoy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go on you know you want to Tess ..... Gail, your only an hour and a half from me, we could ferry you one down in stages lol break the journey...pass the puppy xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Go on you know you want to Tess ..... Gail, your only an hour and a half from me, we could ferry you one down in stages lol break the journey...pass the puppy xxx


Please don't tempt me anymore I don't need much tempting lol


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

tessybear said:


> You are not boring us at all just making me terribly jealous, my daughter is already badgering me about getting a third!


Go on get another, if you do I will


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go on, go on, go on ..... I'll try and post a video if photobucket is working just to tempt your children lol x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Go on, go on, go on ..... I'll try and post a video if photobucket is working just to tempt your children lol x


My daughter doesn't need tempting, she has been begging us to go and look at one this weekend, she is hoping one will arrive for her birthday on the 24 of this month. Cannot wait to see video, daughter and I will show it to hubby


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am so tempted but my daughter will of course persuade me to have another then leave home!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


>


Aww so cute I definitely want a little Fergus


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww.....he is just perfect in every way :love-eyes::love-eyes:

Unbelievably cute and what a smart little cookie..sit AND paw already roud:roud:roud:

He will definitely go straight to the top of puppy class...well done Mandy 

2 weeks today!! :jumping::jumping::jumping:

Karen have a fabulous holiday....well jel 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just pretending to iron and pack ..... Not even a week when we get back ... We're looking forward to meeting Aunty Mairi


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


>


Aw too cute!!! So chuffed I got that on my phone, he is sooooooooo clever... You will have him doing loads of tricks in no time at all Karen, you must be getting so excited X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ElaineR said:


> Aw too cute!!! So chuffed I got that on my phone, he is sooooooooo clever... You will have him doing loads of tricks in no time at all Karen, you must be getting so excited X


Good job w didnt post the unedited version lol ive never laughed so much in my life xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Such lovely photos of beautiful pup. He is gorgeous x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful colouring and fab photos! I'd have them all over my house!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

mandym said:


> Good job w didnt post the unedited version lol ive never laughed so much in my life xxx


Lol.. Mandy I was being polite and not mentioning that one ... If Fergus needs to do any more model shoots before going to his forever home with Karen let me know lol!!:0)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I just popped on (busy here  ) and what do I see a thread with my name on it, yippy .. oh what a lovely surprise .. amazing photos .. oh Splodge, oops Fergus you are wonderful ..


----------

